# NAS Report



## Cornflake789

Hit one of my favorite spots on NAS yesterday and did really well on the reds. 3 Slots all caught on finger mullet using a carolina rig, weighed the heaviest one and it came out to be 8lbs :thumbsup: Ladyfish and bluefish were everywhere as well, witnessed a couple spinner sharks coming out of the water and hitting finger mullet, they're out there folks go get em!


----------



## c_stowers

Those are some nice looking reds. Good job!


----------



## haulinboat

Nice catch!!


----------



## SaltFish

Great job. I had only one red yesterday. Slot though, bout 20in. Didn't see any sharks though, were you on bayou grande?


----------



## MoganMan

Beautiful reds!


----------



## DAWGONIT

good eats for sure.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Cornflake789

SaltFish said:


> Great job. I had only one red yesterday. Slot though, bout 20in. Didn't see any sharks though, were you on bayou grande?


I went to the back of bayou grande but didn't have any luck so I switched to the rock pile that is east of the portside seawall


----------



## SaltFish

Gotcha. I figured I was all the way on the other side of base. I'm glad though because I was eating. Those sharks would not have been very welcome with me


----------



## fishninmysoul

What rock pile east of port side sea wall? I've seen the sharks and want to catch some but have only had runs and no hook ups. I usually fish the beach behind the softball fields next to the coast guard station.


----------



## MGuns

I think I know that rock pile; I hit it going about 25 knots a few years ago. Lost my prop, entire lower unit, and had several basketball size holes in the hull.


----------



## lrp

Anywhere on base to swing a fly rod and catch some reds?


----------



## 192

Trout point on a good tide. They run back and forth along the edge of the flat.


----------



## SaltFish

Yea, you will get reds trout and lay fish, and an occasional hard tail. Although, I have seen some giant pin fish and a pig or two


----------



## Cornflake789

lrp said:


> Anywhere on base to swing a fly rod and catch some reds?


I would suggest going to the back of the bayou grande early morning, park at the Bayou Grande picnic area and walk down the trail on all the way to the swinging bridge, there is a boat turnaround area and some flats that produce some good reds in the early morning


----------



## yakster

the Alpha pier was not opened this morning when we rolled through around 7am.. so went to the rocks just east of the barracks on NAS and bagged these two (barely) slot reds within 45 minutes on a rising tide.. both on live shrimp under a popping cork.. had a monster come and almost drag me into the water before it snapped the line and i lost my rig so called it quits.. 

lunch is on the grill right now


----------



## Cornflake789

Hell yeah man! I know that spot well, nice job on the reds :thumbsup:


----------



## yakster

anyone have pointers for fishing serenity point over by the sailing marina?


----------



## SaltFish

There are reds around the docks on the houses across the bayou, and also along those rock jetties


----------



## fishninmysoul

I know exactly where those rocks are, anyone seen sharks there?


----------



## MoganMan

Hit me up next time you're going out cornflake! My phone is out of credit so just message me on here or fbook.


----------



## Jet fishin

MGuns said:


> I think I know that rock pile; I hit it going about 25 knots a few years ago. Lost my prop, entire lower unit, and had several basketball size holes in the hull.



:001_huh::blink::hurt:


----------



## Kenn

*reds and trout*

I am coming down from Indiana Aug 11. I was looking for some red and trout fishing in the afternoons.
Question. I was down a month ago and was straight across from Shermans cove. 
I saw lots of grass and sand areas between bunches of grass.
But it was like in 1 foot of water.
Is that where I should be fishing for the reds?
If not where is better places to fish outside Shermans cove.


----------



## SaltFish

Kenn said:


> I am coming down from Indiana Aug 11. I was looking for some red and trout fishing in the afternoons.
> Question. I was down a month ago and was straight across from Shermans cove.
> I saw lots of grass and sand areas between bunches of grass.
> But it was like in 1 foot of water.
> Is that where I should be fishing for the reds?
> If not where is better places to fish outside Shermans cove.


Are you talking bull reds or slot reds?


----------



## Kenn

*reds*

I thought Bull red is anything over 35" and A "slot red" is 20"-28"


----------



## SaltFish

Yea. The bulls are best found in deeper water. That's why I ask. The slots are in the shallower grassy waters. Not too shallow though. I mean, they are there, but the water has been too hot and the salinity too low for them to be eating in the really shallow water. Best bet is to get into 3ft+ of water for anything right now


----------



## Kenn

*thx for tip*

So if I am in the sound just out of Shermans cove, I should look for grass areas that are @ 3 foot deep? 
Also I heard that there are some docs close by with lights that will have them congregate at night and may also be good fishing?
Any suggestions where the lights on docs may be that are close to Sherman cove?


----------



## SaltFish

Kenn said:


> So if I am in the sound just out of Shermans cove, I should look for grass areas that are @ 3 foot deep?
> Also I heard that there are some docs close by with lights that will have them congregate at night and may also be good fishing?
> Any suggestions where the lights on docs may be that are close to Sherman cove?


To the west. The grass should be deeper than the feet, but at least 3 ft. There's no rules, just patterns. But there has to be fish where you are fishing to catch fish


----------



## Cornflake789

Kenn said:


> So if I am in the sound just out of Shermans cove, I should look for grass areas that are @ 3 foot deep?
> Also I heard that there are some docs close by with lights that will have them congregate at night and may also be good fishing?
> Any suggestions where the lights on docs may be that are close to Sherman cove?


If your feeling ballsy fish the lights around the fuel pier, tons of big trout, reds, and flounder if your willing to risk a ticket :brows: just kidding don't do that, go about half a mile past the fuel pier and you'll see two big rusty pilings next to a long busted dock. Throw around that area with anything and you'll be in business


----------



## ThaFish

Cornflake when I get back the third week of August we are going fishing. No exceptions. Reading this post & seeing those reds while in Wisconsin sucks. Haha.


----------



## Kenn

is that to the west of the Sherman cove marina?


----------



## SaltFish

Cornflake789 said:


> If your feeling ballsy fish the lights around the fuel pier, tons of big trout, reds, and flounder if your willing to risk a ticket :brows: just kidding don't do that, go about half a mile past the fuel pier and you'll see two big rusty pilings next to a long busted dock. Throw around that area with anything and you'll be in business


Thanks for giving away a good spot on the forums so all the vultures can see it


----------



## Cornflake789

ThaFish said:


> Cornflake when I get back the third week of August we are going fishing. No exceptions. Reading this post & seeing those reds while in Wisconsin sucks. Haha.


For sure man haha! I'm mad we didn't get to do it when you were around last week!


----------



## Softballmasher

*Monster trout*

Cornflake my 30 inch speck actually came from under the fuel dock, at night, illegal as heck, LOL!!! On a 8 inch croaker!! Also caught a 12 pound gag grouper on a big pinfish under dock!! Your right, its a great spot at night but make sure someone drops you off........HEHE!!


----------



## Chefhryl

Thanks for giving away a good spot on the forums so all the vultures can see it


----------



## Cornflake789

:boxing::no:


----------



## Kenton

This guy?


----------



## Aspro23

I drifted the # 1 bouy this morning and had three big runs. The first I fought easy ( didn't want to break it off) but at about 10 mins in it bit off. I dropped right back in and hooked up again and fought alittle more aggressively but got bit off about 5 mins in ( 20# flouro 30# mono leader) neither got close enough for me to see. The third hit a drop shot I had in a holder it pulled out and I lost the whole rod...
Itd be more frustrating if this hadn't been the most action I have seen since I got here


----------



## SaltFish

Aspro23 said:


> I drifted the # 1 bouy this morning and had three big runs. The first fought easy ( didn't want to break it off) but it but through about 10 mins in it bit off. I dropped right back in and hooked up again and fought alittle more aggressively but got bit off about 5 mins in ( 20# flouro 30# mono leader) neither got close enough for me to see. The third hit a drop shot I had in a holder and I lost the whole rod....
> 
> Sadly this is the most action I have seen since I got here


Those are the BIG Spanish I have been talking about. Go up to a 50lb mono leader and learn how to tie a uni-uni knot. Once you do that the BIG 24"+ Spanish will be in your boat, I promise. Keep at it, and practice that uni-uni:yes:


----------



## Aspro23

SaltFish said:


> Those are the BIG Spanish I have been talking about. Go up to a 50lb mono leader and learn how to tie a uni-uni knot. Once you do that the BIG 24"+ Spanish will be in your boat, I promise. Keep at it, and practice that uni-uni:yes:


Thanks for the advice! In the meantime if anyone hooks into one dragging around a 7" veritos and an Abu 5600 let me know


----------



## SaltFish

Aspro23 said:


> Thanks for the advice! In the meantime if anyone hooks into one dragging around a 7" veritos and an Abu 5600 let me know


Hahahahaha!:thumbup: I gotta hear this story!


----------



## Aspro23

SaltFish said:


> Hahahahaha!:thumbup: I gotta hear this story!


I had a dropshot rig on it in the back in a holder while I went up to the front to try and get my trolling motor working, the drag went running and when I ran to the back it most have popped up and out and it went straight into the water. For a split second I thought about jumping on it before it went too deep but I was by myself with the dog and figured he wouldn't be much help running it back around. A good $160 lesson to make sure rods are all the way seated in holders before leaving them...


----------



## Magic Mike

Aspro23 said:


> I had a dropshot rig on it in the back in a holder while I went up to the front to try and get my trolling motor working, the drag went running and when I ran to the back it most have popped up and out and it went straight into the water. For a split second I thought about jumping on it before it went too deep but I was by myself with the dog and figured he wouldn't be much help running it back around. A good $160 lesson to make sure rods are all the way seated in holders before leaving them...



Damn, that sucks... Expensive lesson


----------



## sealark

Did you have GPSand mark the spot?


----------



## MoganMan

Aspro23 said:


> I had a dropshot rig on it in the back in a holder while I went up to the front to try and get my trolling motor working, the drag went running and when I ran to the back it most have popped up and out and it went straight into the water. For a split second I thought about jumping on it before it went too deep but I was by myself with the dog and figured he wouldn't be much help running it back around. A good $160 lesson to make sure rods are all the way seated in holders before leaving them...


Only takes one time to learn your lesson! I am sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## Aspro23

sealark said:


> Did you have GPSand mark the spot?


Its about 30 yds directly S of the bouy in about 30 ft of water.

Luckily no work this weekend means I get to go back out and try again


----------



## sealark

I don't know where the buoy is. What is the buoy? And where is it ?


----------



## Aspro23

The green channel marker # 1 near the docks by the portside wall


----------



## sealark

OK. Now I know which one. If I have time I might look for it tomorrow 100 ft south correct?


----------



## SaltFish

sealark said:


> OK. Now I know which one. If I have time I might look for it tomorrow 100 ft south correct?


good luck looking! That thing got tore off


----------



## SaltFish

sealark said:


> OK. Now I know which one. If I have time I might look for it tomorrow 100 ft south correct?


good luck looking! That thing got tore off. I would look around the wreck just north/ northeast of that. With any luck it got snagged on wreckage


----------



## sealark

Sorry didn't get to look today.


----------



## Aspro23

sealark said:


> Sorry didn't get to look today.


Thanks for even considering it. I did get back out there today with some chunked up mullet and wire leaders and we caught a pretty good # of spinner (i think) sharks, some small snapper, croaker and a white trout (which got rehooked and immediately eaten by one of the sharks). They were a blast to fight most were in the 3-4 ft range. I'm pretty sure that's what I had on the day before, which is surprising because I was fishing with white gulp. We took a friends son (who has to go back to his mothers for the school year this week) and the dolphins put on a show for him too so overall it was a great day


----------



## Pourman1

Anyone Fished the Rock wall coming out of the Bayou into Pensacola Bay across from White Island lately ??


----------



## MoganMan

Hit up NAS today for reds, didn't catch any but we ended up with 3 stud mangroves, a decent flounder, and 2 nice rays for shark bait.


----------



## yakster

Pourman1 said:


> Anyone Fished the Rock wall coming out of the Bayou into Pensacola Bay across from White Island lately ??


couple weekends ago.. from the point where the observation deck thing is.. caught a red fish on first cast.. and then nothing but a bunch of small catfish and a small black snapper..


----------



## Cornflake789

MoganMan said:


> Hit up NAS today for reds, didn't catch any but we ended up with 3 stud mangroves, a decent flounder, and 2 nice rays for shark bait.


Give me a call next time bro!


----------



## MoganMan

Cornflake789 said:


> Give me a call next time bro!


Was going to but I didn't have my phone!


----------



## Cornflake789

Your good haha, i was actually next to your place the other day cause my boy just moved into eaton square


----------

